# Oyster Pies



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2011)

No I'm not making these, I get them from a nearby church (Huff's Church).

Anyone not too far away, let me know, and I'll find out when their next time is, and get you the phone number & directions to the church.

This church takes orders for Oyster Pies, and has a 9AM to Noon pick-up time on a Saturday.

My Father-inlaw always got 5 pies, and I got 5 pies, but now he's 90 years old now, and he only wanted 2, so I figured why change my order, I'll take 8 myself, because they are GREAT!  They also freeze & thaw fine!

There are at least 6 Oysters in each Pie, and they cost $5.50 per Pie.

Bear

Looks like one Pie went AWOL before the picture!








I don't add milk---I love them just the way they are:







Nice Pie:







Close-up:


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm never heard or seen that before. Kind of like a chicken  pot pie I guess. I'd dig into one of those.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 15, 2011)

hmmm, maybe some smoked oysters on the side?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks real good Bear. I love pot pie & I love oysters.


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2011)

I have never heard of those and I live in Louisiana. I make chicken pot pies alot guess I could just put in some good ol Louisiana Oysters...Thanks for showing us those Bear !!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 15, 2011)

I shoulda known it was you!  Before I clicked on the thread I was thinking, wow, I only ever heard of them around here!  We have a local restaurant, Harpoon Louie's, "home to the famous oyster pie"!  I'm curious as to how the amish and PA Dutch originally came to have all these oysters to cook with!  I love church fund raisers like this!  And church yard sales, they always have good vegetable soup to keep ya warm while you're looking around.  And Lord the bake sales!  Scoop me up some wet bottom shoo fly pie and apple dumplings! 

Good deal there bear!!


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Bear, Is Huff's Church by Landis Store? (Landis Store is a fairly nice but quite expensive place to eat).  I think I've been by this Church!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> Hey Bear, Is Huff's Church by Landis Store? (Landis Store is a fairly nice but quite expensive place to eat).  I think I've been by this Church!


Yes, right near Landis Store.

The church has the Oyster Pies either once or twice a year, and they are excellent.

They even have a guy there counting Oysters. He said they all have 6 Oysters in each pie, unless one is small---then they add another one in that pie.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never knew it was only around our neck of the woods, but it seems most of the guys never heard of them.

Reminds me of the old PA Dutch commercial----"Get ta know what goot iss!"

BTW: The church is spelled "Huff's Church", but the people I know from over there say it, "Hoof's Church".   LOL

Dutch are funny. When I was little, my Grandmother called me Chunny (Johnny), and my brother was Chimmy (Jimmy).

They also had trouble with their Vs & Ws.  My Dad had a buddy named Howard, but he said "Hoverd", and Millersville is pronounced Millerswille.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> I shoulda known it was you!  Before I clicked on the thread I was thinking, wow, I only ever heard of them around here!  We have a local restaurant, Harpoon Louie's, "home to the famous oyster pie"!  I'm curious as to how the amish and PA Dutch originally came to have all these oysters to cook with!  I love church fund raisers like this!  And church yard sales, they always have good vegetable soup to keep ya warm while you're looking around.  And Lord the bake sales!  Scoop me up some wet bottom shoo fly pie and apple dumplings!
> 
> Good deal there bear!!


Don't forget the Funnel Cake!


----------



## irie (Apr 15, 2011)

I have no idea what an oyster pie is but I like the two separately so I cant imagine I wouldn't like them combined. They sure do look tasty though and it looks like you got enough to last you a week or so. haha


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2011)

Ross, Wille, Al, and Roller,

They are similar to pot pie.

The guts is mostly cubed up potatoes, whole oysters, and sliced up hardboiled eggs, with some seasonings added.

Some people add a little warm milk. I would only do that if they were too dry, and these are not dry at all.

I even vacuum packed some of them to spread them out for me! (Mrs Bear doesn't eat any seafood).

No seafood---Not crazy about smoked meat!----------- She must have used up all of her good taste when she picked her husband !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome stuff!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2011)

Growing up on  Puget Sound, I had to learn of oyster dressing from my Kansas born wife. Now I learn of oyster pie from a bear in PA.

Did I lead a sheltered life or what ??????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Growing up on  Puget Sound, I had to learn of oyster dressing from my Kansas born wife. Now I learn of oyster pie from a bear in PA.
> 
> Did I lead a sheltered life or what ??????


LOL---One of these days, I'll have to do a PA Dutch "Hot Bacon Dressing" thread.

That'll finish you off!

Bear


----------



## porked (Apr 16, 2011)

Never had 'em Bear but I am sure I would like 'em! Thanks for showing.


----------



## venture (Apr 18, 2011)

My mom was German, but I never heard of those.  With the potatoes and eggs, they gotta be good though.  Thanks for posting.  Now I am off to Google.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

*OYSTER PIE RECIPE !*

I found this one. It appears to be very close to the ones this church makes:

http://cookingtools.typepad.com/cooking_tools/2007/08/oyster-pie-a-pe.html

Bear


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---One of these days, I'll have to do a PA Dutch "Hot Bacon Dressing" thread.
> 
> That'll finish you off!
> 
> Bear


Never have a holiday without it!  Can't wait to try with homemade bacon!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe link Bear. I printed it out & will make it one day.


----------



## venture (Apr 19, 2011)

Another thanks for the recipe Bear.  Saved me the research time.  Man, with some fiddling with that sauce, I could imagine all kinds of seafood variations on this little baby!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 19, 2011)

They Look Great, I would eat one of those...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I'm just glad I can repay many of you guys from the South, and other meat smoking areas of the USA for helping me to learn how to smoke meat. You sure as Heck can't learn much about smoking meat from my neck of the woods!

I got a couple other PA Dutch goodies for you guys---Stay tuned!

Bear


----------



## roller (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Bear I put it on my list and will also try it out of shrimp. That bacon dressing sounds great also....


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Haven't had one of those in years ...


----------



## moikel (Oct 3, 2011)

I have had beef,oyster & guiness pie .Pretty good. Down in Tasmania they do a scallop pie,pretty similiar absolutely brilliant but not done on Mainland Australia.Big scallop ,oyster & fishing industry generally in Tasmania,pure clean,cold water.I ate a scallop pie everyday for 5 days when I was last there. If I  had to speculate Id say they were English in origin. Some had a light curry touch to the pie gravy. Tasmanian are very proud of them&so they should be.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2011)

Moikel said:


> I have had beef,oyster & guiness pie .Pretty good. Down in Tasmania they do a scallop pie,pretty similiar absolutely brilliant but not done on Mainland Australia.Big scallop ,oyster & fishing industry generally in Tasmania,pure clean,cold water.I ate a scallop pie everyday for 5 days when I was last there. If I  had to speculate Id say they were English in origin. Some had a light curry touch to the pie gravy. Tasmanian are very proud of them&so they should be.


Scallop Pie!!!!

Man, does that sound good !!!!

That could be even better than an Oyster Pie !!!!

Probably turn me into a Tasmanian Devil !!!

Bear


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

Scallop Pie!!!!  That does sound real good I can almost vision it....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2011)

I started coming to Dutch Country, Lancaster County, 25 years ago. I wasn't crazy about the Oyster Pie but I ate a lot of HAWG MAW!...For you non PA folks...  That's Roasted Pig's Stomach...Stuffed with Country Sausage, Potatoes, Celery, Carrots and Onions.

My Wife still talks about the time we went to an Amish All-You-Can-Eat Family Style Restaurant (A variety of Meats and Sausage, Chicken Pot Pie, aka Chicken and Egg Dumplings, Veggies and the Traditional 15 Sweet and Sour Relishes... All served at a Long Table seating 20 people)...We were there about 3 hours and I ate So Dern Much that I couldn't fit my BELLY behind the Steering Wheel of my Pickup Truck!... SHE HAD TO DRIVE HOME!...WE had only been dating about a MONTH...I'm still surprised She didn't Dump Me!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## moikel (Oct 4, 2011)

Tasmanian devils have had a terrible time the last 10 years with a contagious facial tumour disease. We are now relocating them to mainland to protected fenced breeding colonies to breed a disease resistent population.Then restock Tasmania in 5 years time. They are cute from a distance but scream & howl like demons when they argue amongst themselves. They eat a lot of roadkill, or dead anything theres been a few positive things lately so we hope we can save them. Always reminds me of those  cartoons with Bugs Bunny. I think Warner Bros donated $$ for research.

Scallop pies are really special. Ithink the scallops that dont make A grade go to pies, I became something of an expert ,best one from a pie cart at Salamanca markets just past the Hmong vegetable stalls, in Hobart.
 


Bearcarver said:


> Scallop Pie!!!!
> 
> Man, does that sound good !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Tasmanian devils have had a terrible time the last 10 years with a contagious facial tumour disease. We are now relocating them to mainland to protected fenced breeding colonies to breed a disease resistent population.Then restock Tasmania in 5 years time. They are cute from a distance but scream & howl like demons when they argue amongst themselves. They eat a lot of roadkill, or dead anything theres been a few positive things lately so we hope we can save them. Always reminds me of those  cartoons with Bugs Bunny. I think Warner Bros donated $$ for research.
> 
> Scallop pies are really special. Ithink the scallops that dont make A grade go to pies, I became something of an expert ,best one from a pie cart at Salamanca markets just past the Hmong vegetable stalls, in Hobart.


I know I'd love Scallop pies!!

And as for that little devil, My hang-out saloon/restaurant for about 30 years (I built their new bar, kitchens, and waitress stations) used the Tasmanian Devil for a mascot. They had him on their T-shirts & everything.

Bear


----------



## moikel (Oct 5, 2011)

I know we have wandered off the topic but Tassie Devils are so widely known because of those Warner Bros cartoons. They are Tasmanian only,same as the now extinct(maybe) thylacine or Tasmanian Tiger. Just released here the movie The Hunter starring William Dafoe filmed & set in Tasmania. Based around the idea that  a Tas Tiger may still exist. Last one died in captivity in 1930s. Movie has attracted great reviews. Tiger was a carnivour marsupial the size of Wolfhound ,ate sheep like nobodies business so shot to extinction. Maybe.


----------



## moikel (Oct 6, 2011)

I will have a shot at a scallop pie or maybe a seafood mornay pie sometime soon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Not much of a baker but we will see. Perhaps scallops,oysters ,fish(blue eye trevalla just to keep it 100% tasmanian ingredients) .Maybe a touch of English mustard or a light touch of curry.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sort of a chowder vibe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. What do you think?

I think thats wild that a restaurant over your way has a Tassie Devil as a logo. The Hunter might be worth a look when it goes to DVD just for the sake of the Tassie scenery,its a really special place not fully appreciated by other Australians until they go there.

The lodges where they have Devil feeding stations are popular. They drag out a road kill wallaby & wait until the Devils & Quolls turn up to do battle over it at dusk. Quolls arent as nasty but meat eaters none the less.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Bear, those look very tastee.*

*I would surely like to try a few. *


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments JC, Billy & Moikel.

Moikel, Your experience in cooking & Oz inhabitants is truly a great addition to this Forum.

I try to never miss posts from guys like you & Aaron "Africanmeat" (South Africa).

You guys really come up with some mighty tasty looking foods !!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## moikel (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Bear. Ive learnt a lot on this forum.The whole style of BBQ that members do is new to me. All that brisket & pork butt isnt done in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Other stuff has parallels here because like USA we are are a great big melting pot of immigrants. Its just our wildlife thats a bit unique.


----------



## moikel (Oct 6, 2011)

Back to pies
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Do you get any of those chowder style pies where they use smoked fish(cod) ,fresh fish & seafood? Light white sauce,milk,flour,butter,touch of mustard,shallot,lemon,parsley
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Some times people put mashed potato on the top instead of pastry,make them in a big lasagne tray sort of thing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Back to pies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like that around here---Maybe up in the New England States. I heard some of the locals up there are even beginning to grow claws. Lucky Peeps!!!

Bear


----------

